# non derosa?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Was there another derosa builder? His frames look a little similar. I saw an example here. http://wantaframes.com/


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

He's De Rosa of Pozzuoli, not Ugo De Rosa.

There is one on eBay now:
RARE authentic De Rosa Italian Bicycle Campagnolo Pinarello Colnago Masi Merckx | eBay


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Actually another one on eBay, as well:
DeRosa Maxium 58cm Bicycle Frame Columbus Star Tubing C Record Italy No Reserve | eBay

I'd say the first one has 'optimistic' pricing.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that's the "other" De Rosa. 

I kind of feel sorry for him, no matter what he does, he will always be the other guy.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

You'd think he would have learned something and chosen to rename his company after his dog or son or favorite inanimate object with "By De Rosa" is the small print. 80% of the game is marketing.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Actually another one on eBay, as well:
> DeRosa Maxium 58cm Bicycle Frame Columbus Star Tubing C Record Italy No Reserve | eBay
> 
> I'd say the first one has 'optimistic' pricing.


Not to mention the inaccurate listing. I can't see any Nuovo Record anywhere on that first one! Old tired Chorus, more likely.


----------

